# What is the 360?



## AnnRains (Oct 16, 2013)

Can someone please tell me what this is?


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Do you mean the 180?


----------



## ScrambledEggs (Jan 14, 2014)

AnnRains said:


> Can someone please tell me what this is?



The Hokey Pokey?

Two 180's? Followed by inpatient psychiatric care?

Has to be 180. And you never completely turn back around from a 180 since much of it is letting go of unhealthy or undesirable behaviors.


----------

